# MISS PEREGRINE’S HOME FOR PECULIAR CHILDREN Arrives on Digital HD, Blu-ray™, 3D Blu-ray, 4K Ultra HD & DVD on December 13, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A Wildly Imaginative Fantasy Adventure Unlike Anything You’ve Ever Seen
> 
> *MISS PEREGRINE’S HOME FOR PECULIAR CHILDREN*
> 
> ...


----------

